# Redneck Fender Bumper and Bunk Glides



## waterboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Total cost so far FREE!

I just purchased the boat about a week ago and was figuring a way to prevent hull scratches. My boat sits so low on the trailer that it hits the fenders when loading but it straightens out the boat on the trailer like bunk guides would do.

So I looked around the house and yard and came up with this idea. The material used should last a long long time.

If you decide to patent this idea and make millions please remember the waterboy. 


Well I must be a Redneck because.....well just look at the pictures, looool


----------



## Zum (Jul 24, 2010)

If you had/made guide-ons maybe it wouldn't hit your fenders?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 24, 2010)

That looks like it will work.

Most trailers have a plywood half moon covered in carpet and bolted to the inside of the fenders to prevent that.


----------



## waterboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Zum, my boat sits low on the trailer and it's width in relation to the trailer fenders allows the fenders to function as guide-ons. Adding the heavy plastic garden border now prevents metal to metal scratches on the hull of the boat.


Quackrstackr, It works. I thought about going through the trouble of cutting wood and sealing and adding carpet.....
but hey, one piece of cut garden boarder (from my garden) and 3 stainless bolts I already had at the house did the trick. :LOL2:


----------

